# Oriental Trading -- Free Ship any order



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Received another email Free Shipping Offer on Any Order from Oriental Trading. Also listed on their website. Expires Thurs., 3/3 @ 11:59pm CT. Code MARCHFS16. 

These offers can be a nice time to pick up small items that can sometimes cost less than shipping charges like thir Pirate Hook appetizer picks (1 box of 25 @ 4.99 + shipping of 6.99 or $11.98 for the picks otherwise) or for larger props like Madame Misery (shipping charge savings of 13.99) where shipping can get more expensive. See website for details.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There's another FREE SHIP offer on any order. Expires tonight, 3/15 @ 11:59 PM CT (unless extended which sometimes happens). Code: EASTERFS16. See website for further details.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep, got an email today and saw that OT website has EXTENDED the Free Ship Offer 2 more days. Same Code: EASTERFS16. Now expires on St. Pat's Day, Thursday, 3/17 @ 11:59pm CST (noticed that's not Daylight Savings Time like us on the West Coast, so keep that in mind if you are waiting until the last minute!).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Morning email from Oriental Trading Company announced a Bonus Day on Free Shipping, so this is probably the last day for this offer. Free Shipping on Any Order expires tonight, Friday, 3/18, 11:59 pm CST.

OT does these offers every so often. This one was done for the St. Pat's/Easter Holiday. They always seem to have some free shipping offer on the site when you order $49 or $69 of merchandise, but these Free Shipping on Any size orders can be particularly nice and happen less frequently.


----------

